

ACTA - MEP vote rejects piracy treaty - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18533268

======
macavity23
The EU causes me major cognitive dissonance.

On the one hand, it is extremely bureaucratic, issues bizarre rulings for
things that shouldn't matter, and in introducing monetary union without fiscal
union has caused colossal, possibly catastrophic damage to the European
economy.

On the other hand, it has long been _far_ more respectful of the rights of the
common man than its member governments, with rulings such as this (not to
mention the ECHR, etc).

I'm not sure if this is simply a function of there being so many different
organisations and committees, or something deeper.

